# Merles



## kizmouse (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi all

I hope this is in the correct section of the forum, mods please move if not. 

I'm smitten with the looks of the Merle colour variation in mice. I'm a pet keeper only, are Merles available to pet owners?

I've been reading about them and get the impression they are show lines only at the moment and not really available to pet owners, is that right?

(I'm in the UK).

Thanks

Kizmouse


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

From my understanding its only recently been imported to the UK (hence very rare) and so you would have to find one of the few breeders that have it and see if they're at the point of releasing stock.

Maybe a UK breeder here can help you with where to look for it


----------



## kizmouse (Apr 27, 2017)

Many thanks Lily; that's what i thought. When i saw the first pics of Merle mice i was delighted with how attractive they are!

Sounds like i'm about to embark on a quest for Merle mice! 

Kizmouse


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

They are very lovely but also very random a lot of babies from any litter will have little to no solid patches (so basically be roan).

I recently saw a picture of an agouti merle though (and normally I really don't like agouti) and it was just breathtaking.

Good luck in your endevour ^^


----------

